

New Python Podcast - blarghmatey
http://podcastinit.com

======
blarghmatey
Full disclosure: I am one of the hosts of this podcast.

I have been having a lot of fun making this podcast and we have some really
great episodes lined up. For anyone who uses or is interested in Python and
the broader ecosystem around it, I suggest subscribing to our feed.

I'm happy to answer any questions and suggestions/commments are welcome!

